# Happy 4th of July!



## Bro_Vick (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th of July to all of my bothers in Texas and across the world from Afghanistan!  We are getting some meat in from Kabul today to have a BBQ, should be a good time.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bro Mike (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad to hear you had a good 4th of July.

Thanks for making the same possible for the rest of us.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th of July Brothers!!

Oh and Bro. Vick, if you want to make this holiday SUPER SPECIAL don't just break out the beef get some PORK to go with it.... Nothing better than smoked ham or bacon cheeseburgers!! I have a good friend & brother mason that works in Qutar... I know all about the desert life!


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Matt L (Jul 4, 2018)

keep your head down Brother.  Years ago I was a liaison to the Royal Marines.  I received this from an old friend.
Have a happy and safe 4th.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 5, 2018)

Up the revolution !


----------

